# Things that are nearly gone forever... Days Gone by Items...



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

Well there are other versions, but not with Art


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 31, 2020)

I have those  glasses in my hutch/china cabinet.
Seldom use  them.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)

small islands around the world ..


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 31, 2020)

Great thread


Those are my things


I'm now officially old


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2020)

My apartment building still uses fuses.  

And just recently we have a few drive in theatres because of the coronavirus.


----------



## rgp (Aug 31, 2020)

Drive-ins are making a comeback locally they say ?

I had a kitchen table & chairs, like the one posted ..... but got rid of it when i moved here 20 years ago.
Wish I had it back ........


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 31, 2020)

*Boy I am really old,I remember almost all of these things.    *


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm an oldie for sure, as I remember all!

I remember carefully taking down the icicles on the Christmas tree and reusing them again the following year. They never hung as nice as brand spanking new ones fresh out of the box, but being raised in a poor home meant reusing what we could - when we could.

Bagged lunches, my poor mom. Us kids had bagged lunches all the way through school... elementary, junior-high, and senior-high. No wonder I'm not a fan of sandwiches to this day! LOL!

Bronzed baby shoes were so popular when I was growing up. I remember seeing them everywhere! Did a lot of babysitting in my younger years, and bronzed baby shoes sat on the dresser tops of nearly every home where I sat at, that, or they hung from walls of nursery rooms.

And who could forget pull-down school maps and alphabet boards! Love it!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

As for the frosted glasses, we had similar ones!

The picture of the wringer washing machine sure does bring back memories for me, let me tell you! 

Grew up helping my mom wash baby siblings diapers in her wringer washing machine. Diapers would exit the rollers flattened and stiff, and when the basket was full, out to the clothesline I'd go. Pluck one diaper at a time from basket, give diaper a few good flaps and snaps, and diaper was ready for hanging. A pin applied to each top corner, pluck another diaper from the basket and repeat. If only I had a quarter for every diaper I changed (and hung) when I was growing up! I'd be rich! LOL!

So remember the LePage's Glue! Always supplied by the school! LePage's and the Elmer's White Glue (made from horses hooves)! With the Elmer's, you could out a small dab on your hand, spread it around thinly, and once dry, peel it off like a layer of skin!


----------



## rgp (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm an oldie for sure, as I remember all!
> 
> I remember carefully taking down the icicles on the Christmas tree and reusing them again the following year. They never hung as nice as brand spanking new ones fresh out of the box, but being raised in a poor home meant reusing what we could - when we could.
> 
> ...




  I remember well taking down the tree when I was a kid. [Like you stated] we didn't have money to throw around either. Now days some folks buy a pre-decorated tree.....then just toss it after Christmas ?

 Do kids_ not _brown-bag it for lunch any longer ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

rgp said:


> I remember well taking down the tree when I was a kid. [Like you stated] we didn't have money to throw around either. Now days some folks buy a pre-decorated tree.....then just toss it after Christmas ?
> 
> Do kids_ not _brown-bag it for lunch any longer ?


You don't know how good it makes me feel to read your post.

Just knowing other families were doing and did the same. I remember checking the water and sugar level in the cup under the Christmas tree. Keeping a balance of sugar-water helped keep the needles on the tree supple, lessening the chance of those old-fashioned (hot Christmas lights) from catching the tree on fire.

Gosh, bagged lunches... I'm gathering, yes, they are still a big part of life for school kids, but even towards the tail-end of my own kids school days I recall them talking about school kids visiting the cafeteria daily, or running to the nearby supermarket for a deli sandwich. I honestly don't know how in the world any family could afford that.

With my own children, I always tried so hard to provide them with a balanced lunch... a sandwich (often tuna or salmon), fruit of some kind (sometimes chopped/sliced in a reusable container), and something small in the way of dessert, such as one of my homemade cookies, a square, whatever I had on-hand.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2020)

Kids bring their lunches to school, @rgp, but with reusable thermal lunch containers.

I was a big fan of saddle shoes and had a pair into my early 30s. So fun!
I still love to play pinball. Old machines or new, I love 'em all!

The washing machine was before my time as was that version of a hobby horse. The rest were familiar to me.

Speaking of dabs, @Aunt Marg, do you remember this one?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Boy, does the picture of the rubber pants ever bring back memories! As a stay-at-home mom of 6, I put all 6 of my kids through rubber pants, and there wasn't a household around where I babysat at where rubber pants weren't in use. Everyone used cloth diapers.

Outhouses, you bet! The ugly and scary spiders, the stench, the middle of the night treks to visit the potty with flashlight in-hand, oh my word, I DO NOT miss those days!

Toni Home Perms, OMG, when it  came to the odour, was there anything worse?! The stink would linger for DAYS, burning your nose and eyes, and it seemed like our house was Toni Central! If it wasn't my mom getting a perm, it was my grandma, or an aunt! I used to dread perm night at our house! Between the stink of the perms and cigarettes, it was enough to drive you out of the house!


----------



## jujube (Aug 31, 2020)

Sock hops in the school gym....a Friday night staple after the football and basketball games.  No street shoes worn on the gym floor, that's for sure!  Teachers circulating the dance floor making sure nobody was dancing too "close".  

At the first sock hop of the year, there was always the same game.  You threw one shoe in a big pile and kept the other shoe with you.  Everyone grabbed a shoe from the pile and then found the person whose shoe it was.  You had to dance with that person once.  

Except for the couples "going steady", the girls usually danced with the other girls and the boys sat around on the bleachers.  It was a pretty brave guy who asked a girl to dance.  The teachers frequently grabbed a random guy and dragged him over to dance with a girl.  That was pretty humiliating. 

Of course, when The Stroll and The Twist came along, that was great because everyone was out there dancing in a big group.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Kids bring their lunches to school, @rgp, but with reusable thermal lunch containers.
> 
> I was a big fan of saddle shoes and had a pair into my early 30s. So fun!
> I still love to play pinball. Old machines or new, I love 'em all!
> ...


OMG, Star, I totally remember Brylcreem!

Also remember Hair Tonic, it was a clear oil. Wish I could remember the name of the stuff my dad used. Smelled awful!


----------



## jujube (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Boy, does the picture of the rubber pants ever bring back memories! As a stay-at-home mom of 6, I put all 6 of my kids through rubber pants, and there wasn't a household around where I babysat at where rubber pants weren't in use. Everyone used cloth diapers.
> 
> Outhouses, you bet! The ugly and scary spiders, the stench, the middle of the night treks to visit the potty with flashlight in-hand, oh my word, I DO NOT miss those days!
> 
> *Toni Home Perms, OMG, *when it  came to the odour, was there anything worse?! The stink would linger for DAYS, burning your nose and eyes, and it seemed like our house was Toni Central! If it wasn't my mom getting a perm, it was my grandma, or an aunt! I used to dread perm night at our house! Between the stink of the perms and cigarettes, it was enough to drive you out of the house!



OMG, indeed.  I was exempt because I had naturally curly hair, but she gave them to my sisters......poorly.  My youngest sister had pale blonde short fine hair and her head looked like a cotton ball after a perm.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

The picture of the diaper pins, well, those are the exact ones I used (and then some)! I still have a collection of diaper pins leftover from the baby days in our house. For those of us who experienced changing diapers the old-fashioned way, you don't forget the pin-pricks that went along with! If only I had a quarter for every time I stuck myself with a pin when changing diapers!

As for the wooden baby potty, they don't make them like that anymore! LOL! The wooden baby potty graced the corner of our bathroom for a good 15 (or more years)! Between the wooden baby potty and plastic diaper pail, there were times I thought our bathroom would never be the same!

Gosh, I could write about each and every picture posted! Have hands-on experience with nearly all!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

jujube said:


> OMG, indeed.  I was exempt because I had naturally curly hair, but she gave them to my sisters......poorly.  My youngest sister had pale blonde short fine hair and her head looked like a cotton ball after a perm.


ROFLMAO!

Yes! Perm quality was hit-and-miss in those days!

What fun memories!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2020)

Never had a home perm. Apparently I dodged a bullet on that one.  Whew!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Never had a home perm. Apparently I dodged a bullet on that one.  Whew!


Did you ever! ROFLMAO!

It's been a good 40 years since I smelled a home perm, and I can honestly say, Star, I don't miss the stench one bit!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

Me either. My hair is too curly already! 

This is a great thread, lots of memories there.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 31, 2020)

*I* played 'Pick up Sticks,' my son played 'Pick Up Sticks' and dang nab it, _HIS_ son will play 'Pick Up Sticks!'

I bought my mother 'Evening in Paris' at least once a year, poor woman!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Here is a picture of one of the old-fashioned drop-sided baby cribs I used when my kids were little. Apparently, drop-sided baby cribs are banned now. 

All I can say is, what a blessing my two drop-sided baby cribs were. I can't imagine lifting a 30 (plus) pound toddler in and out of a fixed-railing crib.

At any rate, notice the steel hardware on the crib, no plastic garbage.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 31, 2020)

Shoe stores with sales people,butcher shops,full service gas stations(where they checked your oil,etc.)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

And another... old-fashioned plastic diaper pails.

Lifting the lid of one of these used to bring tears to ones eyes! 

The strong ammonia odour was overwhelming!

I'm convinced there were times I witnessed green vapors emitting from the pails in our house! DANGER! LOL!


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2020)

Pepper said:


> *I* played 'Pick up Sticks,' my son played 'Pick Up Sticks' and dang nab it, _HIS_ son will play 'Pick Up Sticks!'



*One of my favorite games (I must be easily amused) and I was damn good at it, too!! *


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Here's a definite "days gone by" item.

Only the oldies will remember these!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2020)

Brown paper bags are back in our liquor store in Ontario.

Also.  For recycling yard waste in the spring and fall, the city requests huge paper bags for leaves and grass clippings .  They are sent to a special section of the landfill and allowed to compost and then the compost is available to anyone who wants to go an pick it up.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 31, 2020)

@Aunt Marg.
If you don't stop with the diapers already, why I'll.............
PTDS=Post Traumatic Diaper Stress


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2020)

For the guys.  Everybody had a crew cut.  I refused to get one.  You had to get some kind of cream to make them stand up.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Here's another "days gone by", and what a blessing it is to wave goodbye to this!

Butter Mints in restaurants, where a dish sat filled on the counter (at the till), where everybody reached in and grabbed one. It was found that these mints contained high concentrations of urine.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> For the guys.  Everybody had a crew cut.  I refused to get one.  You had to get some kind of cream to make them stand up.


Yes, men always looked smart (as in clean and proper), unlike the unshaven and unkempt movement of today.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here's another "days gone by", and what a blessing it is to wave goodbye to this!
> 
> Butter Mints in restaurants, where a dish sat filled on the counter (at the till), where everybody reached in and grabbed one. It was found that these mints contained high concentrations of urine.


That's the rumour alright as with any bar snacks on the counter.

I give it a 3 out of 10 for accuracy. Most people wash their hands.


----------



## Della (Aug 31, 2020)

So many great memories! My mother had a bottle of Evening in Paris perfume on her dressing table forever.  I loved to pick it up and look through the glass.  Midnight blue is still one of my favorite colors.  

My first mascara was that red box of Maybelline.  You could do your lashes and your brows with that little brush.  Now the young girls buy elaborate brow makeup kits that cost a fortune and make them look like Groucho Marx.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 31, 2020)

@Della 
There was no Evening in Paris perfume!  It was toilet water!!  Ok, Eau du toilette!!!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here's a definite "days gone by" item.
> 
> Only the oldies will remember these!


Well, I'm older than you, but I have no idea what those things are...  
I'm guessing the safety pins could be used for diapers, but don't know about the other parts.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes, men always looked smart (as in clean and proper), unlike the unshaven and unkempt movement of today.


and wore shoes (not sneakers/boots), and shirts.  
You'd totally wig if you saw all the guys around here who never bother putting on shirts.    And I'm referring to middle-agers and seniors, not young kids.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Well, I'm older than you, but I have no idea what those things are...
> I'm guessing the safety pins could be used for diapers, but don't know about the other parts.


Good guess. 

They were crib blanket holders. 

You pulled the rings around the crib railing, where baby's blanket typically laid, and then fastened the pins to the blanket, keeping it in place. No more kicking the blanket off at naptime/nighttime.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Good guess.
> 
> They were crib blanket holders.
> 
> You pulled the rings around the crib railing, where baby's blanket typically laid, and then fastened the pins to the blanket, keeping it in place. No more kicking the blanket off at naptime/nighttime.


That certainly sounds convenient.  I wonder why they're no longer popular.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2020)

Because there are no more bed posts


----------



## rgp (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You don't know how good it makes me feel to read your post.
> 
> Just knowing other families were doing and did the same. I remember checking the water and sugar level in the cup under the Christmas tree. Keeping a balance of sugar-water helped keep the needles on the tree supple, lessening the chance of those old-fashioned (hot Christmas lights) from catching the tree on fire.
> 
> ...




  "Just knowing other families were doing and did the same. I remember checking the water and sugar level in the cup under the Christmas tree. Keeping a balance of sugar-water helped keep the needles on the tree supple, lessening the chance of those old-fashioned (hot Christmas lights) from catching the tree on fire. "


 My sister took care of all that.....I swear she make a tree last till the 4th of July.......

 OK, that's a stretch .........But she did keep them fresh for a long time


----------



## Pepper (Aug 31, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> That certainly sounds convenient.  I wonder why they're no longer popular.


Blankets and other things in cribs, like stuffed toys are not recommended.  Think choking, smothering.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, Star, I totally remember Brylcreem!
> 
> Also remember Hair Tonic, it was a clear oil. Wish I could remember the name of the stuff my dad used. Smelled awful!



@Aunt Marg maybe it was California Poppy which from memory did not smell so good

Or maybe 1808 After Shave?


----------



## MickaC (Aug 31, 2020)

A GREAT THREAD.
Remember all these great things of the past.......except, not being around little ones very much, and not having kids, the baby things are pretty much a blank......after i married, friends had kids, but all had used disposable diapers.
Had and been around so many of the things posted......sadly, i rely on my memory, no pictures.

Thanks for the BLAST from the PAST.......GREAT PICTURES.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> That certainly sounds convenient.  I wonder why they're no longer popular.


That's a really good question, Janice, because so handy they were.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Because there are no more bed posts


Not quite, LOL!

The blanket rings were made for babies cribs. If you look carefully, the rings can be opened (there's a break in the plastic) so they can be slipped around the slats of the crib railing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

rgp said:


> "Just knowing other families were doing and did the same. I remember checking the water and sugar level in the cup under the Christmas tree. Keeping a balance of sugar-water helped keep the needles on the tree supple, lessening the chance of those old-fashioned (hot Christmas lights) from catching the tree on fire. "
> 
> 
> My sister took care of all that.....I swear she make a tree last till the 4th of July.......
> ...


ROFLMAO! Sounds like your sister was born with a green-thumb! 

My mom and I always took care of the checking/filling, and most years I remember the tree was still holding onto it's needles when we took it down the week after New Years. 

I remember there was a special time when the city would collect everyone's Christmas trees, but not for a few months after, so our tree always sat between the garage and back alleyway until then, that is until dad bought himself a work truck, and then he's take the tree away with other yard waste.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Blankets and other things in cribs, like stuffed toys are not recommended.  Think choking, smothering.


Very true, Pepper, but how things have changed.

I remember the when my siblings were babies, recommendations were, don't put babies on their backs to sleep, then don't put them on their tummies to sleep, and don't allow them to sleep on their sides, and wet, ammonia soaked diapers, particularly cloth diapers, caused SIDS.

Now, drop-sided baby cribs are banned that's all I ever used/remember was crop-sided cribs), next it will be highchairs, and on and on it goes. I never bought into a lot of the hype, and regardless of how I put my kids down when they were little ones, I could tuck them into their cribs on their heads (figuratively speaking), and 20 minutes later upon going in to check up on them, I'd find them with their legs poking out of the crib railing, with them on their tummies.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Not quite, LOL!
> 
> The blanket rings were made for babies cribs. If you look carefully, the rings can be opened (there's a break in the plastic) so they can be slipped around the slats of the crib railing.


It's like those magicians rings?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 120711
> @Aunt Marg maybe it was California Poppy which from memory did not smell so good
> View attachment 120714
> Or maybe 1808 After Shave?


Love the old vintage ads, Peram!

I can't say I remember California Poppy, and I've been racking my brain all afternoon trying to remember the name of the hair tonic I remember my dad using. Smelled like an unwashed head of hair! LOL!

If I remember correctly, it came in a clear, see-through glass bottle, and the tonic oil itself was clear as well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> It's like those magicians rings?


Exactly, Camper!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

MickaC said:


> A GREAT THREAD.
> Remember all these great things of the past.......except, not being around little ones very much, and not having kids, the baby things are pretty much a blank......after i married, friends had kids, but all had used disposable diapers.
> Had and been around so many of the things posted......sadly, i rely on my memory, no pictures.
> 
> Thanks for the BLAST from the PAST.......GREAT PICTURES.


You've got a great memory, Micka! 

I find I occasionally forget about certain things, and then someone will post something in a thread topic and bam, it's hits me all of a sudden! How fast we forget about some things.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Another "days gone by" item!

I remember these so well! There were slightly different variations (design wise), but all served the same purpose.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Gone but not forgotten... the old treadle sewing machine.

I remember mom sewing lots when my siblings and I were younger. There was always something needing done, and I can still remember the sound of the foot-pedal moving back and forth and mom stitched her talent.

Hemmed cuffs on pants, Halloween costumes, alterations, repairs, she did it all manually until she got her electric sewing machine, which wasn't until well into the 70's.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

I'll bet it's been a good 45 years since I've seen someone smoke a cigarette with a cigarette holder.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Remember when floor-standing ashtrays were all the rave?

I haven't seen one in decades.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gone but not forgotten... the old treadle sewing machine.
> 
> I remember mom sewing lots when my siblings and I were younger. There was always something needing done, and I can still remember the sound of the foot-pedal moving back and forth and mom stitched her talent.
> 
> Hemmed cuffs on pants, Halloween costumes, alterations, repairs, she did it all manually until she got her electric sewing machine, which wasn't until well into the 70's.



I learned to sew on one of these!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I learned to sew on one of these!


I remember how my mom (at times) would slow her foot right down when doing delicate things, or items where the risk of snapping the needle was real, and then whenever she'd finish a run of stitches, she'd take her foot off the pedal and manually operate the wheel on the end of the sewing machine by-hand, to get the needle exactly where she wanted it.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Love the old vintage ads, Peram!
> 
> I can't say I remember California Poppy, and I've been racking my brain all afternoon trying to remember the name of the hair tonic I remember my dad using. Smelled like an unwashed head of hair! LOL!
> 
> If I remember correctly, it came in a clear, see-through glass bottle, and the tonic oil itself was clear as well.


The only other one I can think of is 'Brilliantine' which did not smell real good
Imagine how greasy the pillowcases would have been


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> The only other one I can think of is 'Brilliantine' which did not smell real good
> Imagine how greasy the pillowcases would have been
> 
> View attachment 120729


Since replying to you earlier as to a possible name brand of hair oil my dad used, I have searched, brainstormed, and everything in-between, and still, I am at a loss as to what the name was. It's driving me mad. 

Not Brilliantine, which leads me to believe, possibly, my dad used to get the brand he used through a local barbershop.

But, yes, the pillowcases, clothing, shirt colors, and whatever else rubbed-up against ones oiled-down hair, not to mention the uncomfortable feeling of a greasy, oily scalp/hair.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gone but not forgotten... the old treadle sewing machine.
> 
> I remember mom sewing lots when my siblings and I were younger. There was always something needing done, and I can still remember the sound of the foot-pedal moving back and forth and mom stitched her talent.
> 
> Hemmed cuffs on pants, Halloween costumes, alterations, repairs, she did it all manually until she got her electric sewing machine, which wasn't until well into the 70's.


I remember the hours my Mom and Gramma spent with their treadle machines, was always on the go.
Mom tried to teach me with the treadle machine, but i just couldn't get it.
Endless quilt tops, aprons, pillow cases from the flour bags, clothes, it never collected dust.


----------



## win231 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Since replying to you earlier as to a possible name brand of hair oil my dad used, I have searched, brainstormed, and everything in-between, and still, I am at a loss as to what the name was. It's driving me mad.



Vitalis?


----------



## win231 (Aug 31, 2020)

I had a bottle of this (cologne) sitting unused in my bathroom for 30 years.  A guy was at the house to repair the stove.  He went to use the bathroom & when he came back into the kitchen, he mentioned that he hasn't seen English Leather with the wood cap for years & he was a collector.
I told him he could have it.  His whole face lit up.  Didn't their ad say,_ "All my men wear English Leather - or they wear nothing at all."_


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 31, 2020)

One of my bfs wore Jade East.
Don't have a pic but it was quite popular.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 31, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Never had a home perm. Apparently I dodged a bullet on that one.  Whew!


I had them all the time, ugh.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 31, 2020)

Just seeing this thread.....all those pics really played nostalgia with my heart strings....seems hard to believe they even existed,
while remembering using almost all of them in my past.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 1, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gone but not forgotten... the old treadle sewing machine.
> 
> I remember mom sewing lots when my siblings and I were younger. There was always something needing done, and I can still remember the sound of the foot-pedal moving back and forth and mom stitched her talent.
> 
> Hemmed cuffs on pants, Halloween costumes, alterations, repairs, she did it all manually until she got her electric sewing machine, which wasn't until well into the 70's.


@Aunt Marg I bought myself a Singer Treadle circa 1926 a few years ago and got it back in working order 
but I only use it as a conversation piece of furniture
I did learn to sew on one of these long long ago and one came up in an Online Classified Ads which I was 
browsing one day and saw it....so it was meant to be mine


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 1, 2020)

jujube said:


> Sock hops in the school gym


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 1, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aunt Marg I bought myself a Singer Treadle circa 1926 a few years ago and got it back in working order
> but I only use it as a conversation piece of furniture
> I did learn to sew on one of these long long ago and one came up in an Online Classified Ads which I was
> browsing one day and saw it....so it was meant to be mine


I'll bet it's gorgeous, Peram. 

The cabinets in which they were built were works of art IMO, and all of the painted scrollwork on the sewing machines themselves truly separated the ordinary from the extraordinary.

Love the sounds of your sewing machine.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 1, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Vitalis?


Not Vitalis, but thank you for the mention. I've literally scoured the net in search of anything... a picture, a name... something to help jog and refresh my memory, but nothing. Out of all the brand names, not one rings a bell.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 1, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I remember the hours my Mom and Gramma spent with their treadle machines, was always on the go.
> Mom tried to teach me with the treadle machine, but i just couldn't get it.
> Endless quilt tops, aprons, pillow cases from the flour bags, clothes, it never collected dust.


That's exactly how I remember things in my childhood home, seldom did a day pass where mom wasn't sitting in front of her treadle doing something or another.

Such a warm and homey reminder of days (years) past, where time stood still, and people reserved more time for themselves, unlike today.


----------



## jujube (Sep 1, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Love the old vintage ads, Peram!
> 
> I can't say I remember California Poppy, and I've been racking my brain all afternoon trying to remember the name of the hair tonic I remember my dad using. Smelled like an unwashed head of hair! LOL!
> 
> If I remember correctly, it came in a clear, see-through glass bottle, and the tonic oil itself was clear as well.



Wildroot?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 1, 2020)

jujube said:


> Wildroot?


Not Wildroot, either. Thanks for the mention, Jujube.

There were a few times yesterday where I felt like I had it on the tip of my tongue, but it escaped me.


----------



## jujube (Sep 1, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> One of my bfs wore Jade East.
> Don't have a pic but it was quite popular.



English Leather and Hai Karate were very popular, too.  The guy would show up for a date absolutely *reeking* of one of  those after shave/colognes and you KNEW seduction was the order of the evening.  

Remember the ad: "My men wear English Leather or they wear nothing at all"?  Pretty heady talk for the time.


----------



## jujube (Sep 1, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Since replying to you earlier as to a possible name brand of hair oil my dad used, I have searched, brainstormed, and everything in-between, and still, I am at a loss as to what the name was. It's driving me mad.
> 
> Not Brilliantine, which leads me to believe, possibly, my dad used to get the brand he used through a local barbershop.
> 
> But, yes, the pillowcases, clothing, shirt colors, and whatever else rubbed-up against ones oiled-down hair, not to mention the uncomfortable feeling of a greasy, oily scalp/hair.



Remember when the ladies pinned doilies on the top of the backs of sofas and chairs?  The doilies were called "antimacassars" and besides looking decorative, they kept men's hair oil (active ingredient - Macassar oil) from staining the back of the upholstered furniture.  Thus......antimacassar.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 1, 2020)

jujube said:


> Remember when the ladies pinned doilies on the top of the backs of sofas and chairs?  The doilies were called "antimacassars" and besides looking decorative, they kept men's hair oil (active ingredient - Macassar oil) from staining the back of the upholstered furniture.  Thus......antimacassar.


OMG, talk about a walk down memory lane, Jujube!

Yes! I totally remember! In fact it seems like yesterday!

I actually have a wonderful old vintage antimacassar, and though I don't use it, the intricate work on it is beautiful.

Gosh, had you not mentioned it, I would have totally forgot about them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 1, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 120608
> 
> 
> View attachment 120609
> ...


I remember most of the things you posted in this thread. Would you believe there is an unopened pack of ball and jacks in our studio. My son must've bought it when his youngest children were small and never opened it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Sep 1, 2020)

My grandmother crocheted doilies.  

Doilies were everywhere.  

Over and above the ones on the backs and arms of upholstered furniture, every other piece of furniture had a doily on it.  Dressers and chests had long dresser-doilies, end tables and bed tables had doilies.  Never was a fruitbowl or a vase of flowers set down on a table without the apparently-federally-mandated doily put down first, the frillier the better.  The TV had a doily on it, so that the "TV Lamp" (remember those?  hers was a lighted rose in a glass ball) had something to sit on and didn't get its feelings hurt.  The table lamps were on doilies.  The little china shepherdesses were on doilies.  There was a crystal dish of permanently-stuck-together hard candy sitting on a doily on the coffee table just in case someone happened to fancy a piece of 10-year-old fuzzy candy and also happened to have a rock hammer in her purse handy.  The coffee table was covered with a piece of glass that had …….c'mon, you KNOW what's coming.....a large doily under the it.  

There was a specially-made doily to fit over the toaster because, y'know, who wants dust on their toast?

Of course, all those doilies had to periodically be taken up, hand-washed and bleached and starched and ironed and put down again.

I firmly believe that the "proper" ladies of the 40's and 50's carried an emergency supply of doilies in their purses in case they needed to step in and decorate "doily-deprived" homes.  It was their Christian duty.  Oh, speaking of Christian duty, her Bible had a doily-like cover for it.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 1, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Boy, does the picture of the rubber pants ever bring back memories! As a stay-at-home mom of 6, I put all 6 of my kids through rubber pants, and there wasn't a household around where I babysat at where rubber pants weren't in use. Everyone used cloth diapers.
> 
> Outhouses, you bet! The ugly and scary spiders, the stench, the middle of the night treks to visit the potty with flashlight in-hand, oh my word, I DO NOT miss those days!
> 
> Toni Home Perms, OMG, when it  came to the odour, was there anything worse?! The stink would linger for DAYS, burning your nose and eyes, and it seemed like our house was Toni Central! If it wasn't my mom getting a perm, it was my grandma, or an aunt! I used to dread perm night at our house! Between the stink of the perms and cigarettes, it was enough to drive you out of the house!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 1, 2020)

jujube said:


> My grandmother crocheted doilies.
> 
> Doilies were everywhere.
> 
> ...


It was doily-ville in my childhood home, let me tell you.

Doilies everywhere was the name of the game... crocheted, brocade, along with cut-velvet and tapestry doilies. Mom had them all. As much as I love homemade crafts and things, the crocheted doilies with the scalloped edges (I loathed), yet they were my moms favourite. The larger and more colourful - the better.

Washed, starched and ironed, they were always perfect.

ROFLMAO, about women carrying around with them an emergency doily or two, back in the day!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Speaking of Electrolux vacuum cleaners, mine is still going strong and is almost 40 years old, and what an outstanding vacuum it's been!

My kids used to sit on the canister portion when they were little, and enjoy the ride while I was vacuuming! LOL!

Was the very first thing we bought, signed our life away to buy it, with payments every month.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 3, 2020)

jujube said:


> Remember when the ladies pinned doilies on the top of the backs of sofas and chairs?  The doilies were called "antimacassars" and besides looking decorative, they kept men's hair oil (active ingredient - Macassar oil) from staining the back of the upholstered furniture.  Thus......antimacassar.


That's interesting-  I never knew they had a practical purpose!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> That's interesting-  I never knew they had a practical purpose!!


I didn't either until Jujube, mentioned it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

rgp said:


> Drive-ins are making a comeback locally they say ?
> 
> *I had a kitchen table & chairs, like the one posted ..... but got rid of it when i moved here 20 years ago.
> Wish I had it back ........*


They sure don't make them like they used to, do they?


----------



## Jules (Sep 3, 2020)

Wow.  This has been one of the best threads I’ve read, anywhere.  The memories are wonderful.  There aren’t many things I don’t remember.

Recently I was wondering where my bronzed shoes are.  They cost quite a bit and my mother had a long wait for them to be finished.  As mentioned, they sat on the dresser.  I have no use for them now & don’t think anyone would.  Dust collectors.

Pick Up Stix was the best game.  We could play for ages and then do the same the next day.  

Crocheting doilies.  Saw some women at a stitch ’n bitch group making them.  It’s an art but what would you do with them now.  You can’t even sell them for a pittance at a garage sale.  I still have my mother’s white tablecloth which looks lovely over a red cloth at Christmas.  It never comes out of the drawer.  I don’t have the heart to get rid of it when I think of all the hours she spent making it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 3, 2020)

Jules said:


> Wow.  This has been one of the best threads I’ve read, anywhere.  The memories are wonderful.  There aren’t many things I don’t remember.
> 
> Recently I was wondering where my bronzed shoes are.  They cost quite a bit and my mother had a long wait for them to be finished.  As mentioned, they sat on the dresser.  I have no use for them now & don’t think anyone would.  Dust collectors.
> 
> ...


Us kids never had bronzed baby shoes, but a lot of my cousins did, as did many kids I used to babysit. So true, at the time it was a novel idea, and everyone was doing it, but decades later, they become nothing more than dust-collectors.

I remember Pick Up Stix! We used to also play with dominoes, not in the true sense, but rather, we used to set them up in a standing row and push one into the rest to watch the domino effect. Everything I remember from back in the day was hands-on, unlike today, and nearly all required no batteries.

I agree about the crotched doilies, such a shame that all the work that goes into the making of such is no longer appreciated as it was back in the day.


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 4, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 120603
> 
> 
> View attachment 120604
> ...


Hey, I have an old radio that looks just like the one you posted here!  Last time I checked, it still worked!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

Here is a similar clock we had in my childhood home. It sat on top of the fridge and mom had it on each and every morning.

Notice the flip numbers! No digital or LCD technology here! LOL!


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here is a similar clock we had in my childhood home. It sat on top of the fridge and mom had it on each and every morning.
> 
> Notice the flip numbers! No digital or LCD technology here! LOL!


I wonder if kids now days can read an analog clock ??


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

KimIn Wis said:


> I wonder if kids now days can read an analog clock ??


I came across a video on YouTube, where an old analog clock and rotary telephone were presented to a group of younger folk, and they had not a clue! LOL!

Here is the rotary telephone video!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I came across a video on YouTube, where an old analog clock and rotary telephone were presented to a group of younger folk, and they had not a clue! LOL!
> 
> Here is the rotary telephone video!


I'm speechless


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I'm speechless


I was speechless, too, Pinky!

There are more like it, just snoop around to find them.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2020)

Remember those wind up alarm clocks?  We used those when I was a kid. How anyone slept with all that ticking noise is beyond me!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 4, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Remember those wind up alarm clocks?  We used those when I was a kid. How anyone slept with all that ticking noise is beyond me!


The ones with the radium face that glowed in the dark.







https://timeline.com/radium-girls-kate-moore-2bc5746f9a6b


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here is the rotary telephone video!


----------



## gamboolman (Sep 5, 2020)

"A Little Dab Will Do Ya"
Hair could withstand hurricane force winds with this stuff....


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Us kids never had bronzed baby shoes, but a lot of my cousins did, as did many kids I used to babysit. So true, at the time it was a novel idea, and everyone was doing it, but decades later, they become nothing more than dust-collectors.
> 
> I remember Pick Up Stix! We used to also play with dominoes, not in the true sense, but rather, we used to set them up in a standing row and push one into the rest to watch the domino effect. Everything I remember from back in the day was hands-on, unlike today, and nearly all required no batteries.
> 
> I agree about the crotched doilies, such a shame that all the work that goes into the making of such is no longer appreciated as it was back in the day.


Pick up sticks was good training.  I use it every day after washing the dishes and putting them on the rack to dry.  Then I have to pick up the forks, spoons and knives and put them in the drawer without dropping them and having to wash them again.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 5, 2020)

KimIn Wis said:


> Hey, I have an old radio that looks just like the one you posted here!  Last time I checked, it still worked!


If that old radio still works it is worth a few dollars.  There are people that restore old radios and the parts are tough to come by especially tubes.
I watch restorations on the internet.  Try Mr Carlsons lab.  He goes through the entire process of restoring old radios and equipment. And his voice is so soothing, I watch it just to relax.  Most of those vintage radios had AM and short wave, but no FM.
They did have good sound however because they had huge speakers.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Remember those wind up alarm clocks?  We used those when I was a kid. How anyone slept with all that ticking noise is beyond me!


Believe it or not, I love the sound of a ticking clock, I find it both soothing and relaxing.


----------



## Lashann (Sep 5, 2020)

I didn't care much for sound from those old wind up alarm clocks either but I did love the old "mantle" clock, with chimes, in my parents home. 

Similar to this one:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

Lashann said:


> I didn't care much for sound from those old wind up alarm clocks either but I did love the old "mantle" clock, with chimes, in my parents home.
> 
> Similar to this one:


I can't get enough of this.

That is one of the most beautiful sounding mantle clocks I have ever heard.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2020)

Still use it to this day...



What my kids learned on to tell the time...


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 5, 2020)

There's hardly a need for these anymore.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

Adding to this wonderful thread... telephone/power pole glass insulators.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

Who could forget these old-timey numbers! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

I remember when EVERYONE had one of these!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


The scrapes, the bruises, the skinned knees!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

And then there were those wonderful 8-track cassettes... NOT!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

Remember bicycle generators?

I wanted a light on my bike so bad as a kid, but never had the money for one or the generator. So envious I was of other kids that had one.

My guess is nowadays bicyclists have moved to LED lighting on their bikes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

I remember my baby brother with his smoke rifle!


----------



## Autumn (Oct 9, 2020)

*Remember the old treadle sewing machine?  We didn't need to go to the gym in those days, we got a workout from sewing.  *


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

Autumn said:


> *Remember the old treadle sewing machine?  We didn't need to go to the gym in those days, we got a workout from sewing.  *View attachment 127142


Yes, I totally remember old-fashioned treadle sewing machines!

My mom had one. She used hers right up until the early 70's.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

Baby harnesses were super popular when I was growing up, and I remember a few mothers I knew that used to harness their little ones to the clothesline!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

This one really brings back memories!

Old-fashioned baby carriages, prams, or what I have always called them... "baby buggies".

The one my mom used for us was nearly identical to the one shown in the picture, and it sat in the garage for several years after baby brother was past his baby buggy days, and one day (with the help of my dad), dear baby brother and dad took the wheels off the buggy to make a go-cart.

Mom was furious!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

Retro baby bottle sterilizing pots!

Never used one of these with my kids, and never had one in our home when my baby siblings were little.

Bottles were washed in hot water and dish soap in the kitchen sink, rinsed, then stood upside-down on the kitchen counter on a towel to dry.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

What about firecrackers?

Is there anyone who grew up that didn't get to enjoy setting off firecrackers?

I remember baby brother had a cork gun (a rifle), and under dads supervision, we'd set a firecracker in each barrel of baby brothers side-by-side cork gun, light them, then point the gun in the air and pull both triggers! POW! We used to have a ball!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 9, 2020)

Yessss! To all of what you posted @Aunt Marg!


----------



## Mike (Oct 9, 2020)

I remember a lot of that stuff, though not
all as most seems to be American.

Mike.


----------



## win231 (Oct 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Who could forget these old-timey numbers! LOL!


I saw a similar car with furry stuff in this movie:  (it was a pimp's car)


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Oct 10, 2020)

I still have an 8 track radio. Great sound. I can't find the tapes anymore. The last one I had was Simon and Garfunkel. It's a clock radio from Sears. It has AM, FM, and MPX. I have no idea what MPX is. There are no longer any AM stations in my area. It's all FM now.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Remember bicycle generators?
> 
> I wanted a light on my bike so bad as a kid, but never had the money for one or the generator. So envious I was of other kids that had one.
> 
> My guess is nowadays bicyclists have moved to LED lighting on their bikes.


I remember those dynamos. They made pumping a lot harder.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I remember those dynamos. They made pumping a lot harder.


Yes, and I remember the whirring or buzzing sound they made when up against the tire.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

Here is one I totally forgot about but remember very well as a young child!

The old-fashioned 1960's dome hair dryers, where a row of women with their hair all done up would sit under smoking cigarettes, reading, and chatting.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 19, 2020)

I remember those @Aunt Marg and also like your avatar most of the women in our neighbourhood wore curlers
all day every day and often with a flimsy scarf to cover them
I never figured out why they never seemed to take their curlers out


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I remember those @Aunt Marg and also like your avatar most of the women in our neighbourhood wore curlers
> all day every day and often with a flimsy scarf to cover them
> I never figured out why they never seemed to take their curlers out


Thank you, Peram! 

Going out shopping or running around town in curlers, was just another standard day out for a typical housewife back in the day! LOL!

I had an aunt that would roll-up her hair, and if she didn't have a plastic shower cap to pull on over her head, she'd steal a pair of rubber pants from the baby's room and wear those!

It looked so utterly odd you just couldn't help but laugh, because the rollers would be sticking out of the elastic leg holes of the rubber baby pants! LOL!

I miss her so much, she was the goofiest aunt I ever had, but she was the most fun. I used to babysit for her every Wednesday night, her Bingo night! Apparently she was a hoot in the Bingo hall and the laugh of the party.


----------



## grahamg (Dec 19, 2020)

I remember wearing clogs as a child, they had a red leather strap over your foot, but the wooden soles wore pretty quick!

My father's work boots used to have metal studs nailed into the bottoms of them, and when they wore down my father would replace them with new studs, or extra metal studs.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I remember wearing clogs as a child, they had a red leather strap over your foot, but the wooden soles wore pretty quick!
> 
> My father's work boots used to have metal studs nailed into the bottoms of them, and when they wore down my father would replace them with new studs, or extra metal studs.


I went to elementary school with a boy and girl who moved to Canada from Holland back in the 70's, and I remember they had wooden shoes.

They never wore them for long, but have to say they were a spectacle among all of the kids in school. Both the accent of the kids and their shoes, and they struggled for a long time with many words in the English language.


----------



## Mat (Dec 19, 2020)

Give me a clothes pin and a piece of cardboard and I was good with my bike.  Today there are digital speedometers, solar celled night lights and more.  My 72 year old knees have a violent reaction to bicycles.  Today I call fun A NAP, had one at 2 today but the LSU game came on and I never got to sleep until it was over.  What a game, it rained like mad 40 miles from at the stadium.  I wish I could can that rain so I could rerun it when I turn in.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2020)

Here’s one:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

Mat said:


> Give me a clothes pin and a piece of cardboard and I was good with my bike.  Today there are digital speedometers, solar celled night lights and more.  My 72 year old knees have a violent reaction to bicycles.  Today I call fun A NAP, had one at 2 today but the LSU game came on and I never got to sleep until it was over.  What a game, it rained like mad 40 miles from at the stadium.  I wish I could can that rain so I could rerun it when I turn in.


My baby brother along with his friends used to pin old playing cars, or whatever they could get a hold of on the spokes of their bicycle wheels to get a motor-like clicking sound.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 20, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 120614


Color this table yellow and it was my parents' kitchen table in the 50s and 60s.  Our chairs were heftier though.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

Can't forget spanking.

Even as a sitter I occasionally spanked. 

How times have changed.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> _"All my men wear English Leather - or they wear nothing at all."_





win231 said:


> Didn't their ad say,_ "All my men wear English Leather - or they wear nothing at all."_


Wasn't that the gorgeous Samantha Eggar?


----------



## Mat (Dec 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> This one really brings back memories!
> 
> Old-fashioned baby carriages, prams, or what I have always called them... "baby buggies".
> 
> ...


This is my Mother and her slightly older model


----------



## needshave (Dec 20, 2020)

Incandescent light bulbs, manual transmissions and bench seats


----------



## grahamg (Dec 21, 2020)

needshave said:


> Incandescent light bulbs, manual transmissions and bench seats
> View attachment 140772View attachment 140773


Have they all gone over there?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2020)

Use to sell these when I was a kid.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 21, 2020)

Mat said:


> This is my Mother and her slightly older model


What a lovely vintage photo, Mat!

Boy, when I see the old unpaved streets with no sidewalks, it sure makes me appreciate today where all is much cleaner and neater.

Thank you so much, Mat, for thinking about me and posting this.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 21, 2020)

needshave said:


> Incandescent light bulbs, manual transmissions and bench seats
> View attachment 140772View attachment 140773


Boy, does that picture of the shifter ever bring back memories for me, Needshave!


----------



## wcwbf (Dec 21, 2020)

tinsel - the "new" stuff is mylar and gets so charged with static electricity that it shoots right off tree onto anything warm-blooded if they walk close enough.  turns out the old (good) stuff was made with LEAD!

cursive - personally, i think it should still be taught in school.  but kids not knowing it could be helpful to parents... as long as they can write in cursive.  when parents want to talk about some things they don't want kids to know about, they start spelling stuff.  once kids start to learn how to spell, perfect cursive would serve the same purpose... kids can't read it.

mimeo/ditto - huffing the pages as they got passed back.

Toni home perms - they used to make one for kids... Tonette... just as stinky.  i had baby fine, poker straight hair that my grandmother insisted should be Shirley Temple curly.  i'd have an Afro (before fashionable) for about 2 days and then back to totally straight.

caps - we'd smack them with a rock on the sidewalk to make them explode.

card catalog - when library was going to computerized card catalog, they sold tickets for a raffle... i didn't win it.

mascara - boy was that messy

45 record adapters - i didn't realize there was such a variety.

Dick & Jane - wasn't really teaching how to read, but presenting a mess of rather odd "sight vocabulary" words.  works like "surprise" or "laugh"... words you just have to know on sight.

pocket calculator - was THE Christmas gift (circa 1970 or so) for anyone who did "office" work and carried a briefcase.  they cost $40-50 and ONLY operations they could handle were add/subtract/multiply/divide.  NO %.  NO square root or exponents.  NO memory.  and that's what dollar store and give-away calculators can do today!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 21, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> tinsel - the "new" stuff is mylar and gets so charged with static electricity that it shoots right off tree onto anything warm-blooded if they walk close enough.  turns out the old (good) stuff was made with LEAD!
> 
> cursive - personally, i think it should still be taught in school.  but kids not knowing it could be helpful to parents... as long as they can write in cursive.  when parents want to talk about some things they don't want kids to know about, they start spelling stuff.  once kids start to learn how to spell, perfect cursive would serve the same purpose... kids can't read it.
> 
> ...


A lovely post, wcwbf!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 21, 2020)

Boy, do I remember, Marie! 

Lovely additions!


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 21, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> tinsel - the "new" stuff is mylar and gets so charged with static electricity that it shoots right off tree onto anything warm-blooded if they walk close enough.  turns out the old (good) stuff was made with LEAD!
> 
> cursive - personally, i think it should still be taught in school.  but kids not knowing it could be helpful to parents... as long as they can write in cursive.  when parents want to talk about some things they don't want kids to know about, they start spelling stuff.  once kids start to learn how to spell, perfect cursive would serve the same purpose... kids can't read it.
> 
> ...


@wcwbf huz and I had such a good laugh with your post and I hope you read the next one


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 22, 2020)

I remember Mum had a Necchi Sewing Machine


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I remember Mum had a Necchi Sewing Machine


Boy, I'll bet she paid a pretty penny for it, Peram, being that they're Italian made.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 22, 2020)

I doubt it @Aunt Marg....Mum bought would have had it on 'the never never' or what we call time payment in Oz and it would have been from her fav. department store John Martins which closed about 20 years ago


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I doubt it @Aunt Marg....Mum bought would have had it on 'the never never' or what we call time payment in Oz and it would have been from her fav. department store John Martins which closed about 20 years ago


A little each month until she owned it, Peram, as in a layaway plan?

Or are you talking a low monthly payment finance plan?


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 22, 2020)

@Aunt Marg in Australia if you pay monthly or fortnightly we call it Lay Buy
Mum would not have wanted to wait for her purchase so she would have put it on her store account
Every month she paid the required amount which included interest until it was paid off
This was how Mum got most 'big ticket' items because women's wages were abysmal in the 50s and 60s
She worked 2 jobs to keep our 3 'heads above water'


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aunt Marg in Australia if you pay monthly or fortnightly we call it Lay Buy
> Mum would not have wanted to wait for her purchase so she would have put it on her store account
> Every month she paid the required amount which included interest until it was paid off
> This was how Mum got most 'big ticket' items because women's wages were abysmal in the 50s and 60s
> She worked 2 jobs to keep our 3 'heads above water'


Such different times they were for sure.

A LOT of mothers today could take lessons from your and my moms generation, and it would do them good.


----------



## wcwbf (Dec 22, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 140915


would be kinda neat to compare that globe  from whatever-year to one from today.  countries no longer around.  countries that didn't exist then.  

give a globe to a millennial and a list of countries to find!  not claiming to be a geography expert but think i could at least get to the correct continent right away.


----------



## wcwbf (Dec 22, 2020)

i don't think these were good for any kind of "revolving" credit.  this metal "charge plate" is from Strawbridge & Clothier... a big department store... at least in the Philly area.  it had a cute little real leather case.  my grandmother had one.  might have also had one for Gimbel's and Lit's... all 3 stores are gone now. 

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/LAMAAOSwoNpei3s8/s-l64.jpg

and i have NO idea how to make this a reasonable viewing size!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> would be kinda neat to compare that globe  from whatever-year to one from today.  countries no longer around.  countries that didn't exist then.
> 
> give a globe to a millennial and a list of countries to find!  not claiming to be a geography expert but think i could at least get to the correct continent right away.


*Interesting, never thought of that.  Would be fun to compare.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

Back in the 80's, we had a diaper service, but by 1990, it had shut it's doors.


----------



## wcwbf (Dec 26, 2020)

had a thought while out on a quick run to Aldi.  digging in cup ull of change for a quarter to gt my cart.  last was was a 2004 hyundai sante fe that got sbar (squashed beyond all recognition) last 1/3.  in '04, car had lots of bells & whistles... first car with power windows/locks.  

replaced that very reliable SIXTEEN year old car with another Hyundai... a "new" (to me) 2017 Tucson.  ok, back to my quarter.  the mug that collects coins in my car has a plastic handle, which is broken.  i thought i was gonna have blood spewing out of what i expected to see an ER trip for stitches... luckily.

hey, car doesn't have one of those little coin collecting areas... like for tolls or parking meters.  you don't need any $$ to travel the PA turnpike.  you either have EZ-pass or you get a bill.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2020)

Aunt Marge, you were really traumatized by those diapers and rubber pants!  

Maybe this could be a plot for a horror movie?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2020)

Mimeograph machines


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> *Aunt Marge, you were really traumatized by those diapers and rubber pants!*
> 
> Maybe this could be a plot for a horror movie?


ROFLMAO!

Not traumatized, Sunny, just scarred.


----------

